# Cheapest, smallest, lowest spec notebook



## runner (23 Feb 2007)

Need to recommend a small PC notebook for use by a Rep. Needs the very minimum spec. as its a small application for collecting data - but needs to be a PC. Know that the Sony models are the best in this area, but I want the cheapest, smallest unit I can get.
Any other suggsted makes/models out there?
R


----------



## ClubMan (23 Feb 2007)

What do you mean _"PC notebook"_? Seems like an oxymoron to me. Perhaps you mean a non _Mac _notebook running _Windows _or someting?


----------



## Sn@kebite (23 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> What do you mean _"PC notebook"_? Seems like an oxymoron to me. Perhaps you mean a non _Mac _notebook running _Windows _or someting?



_"PC notebook"_ - Sounds like an non-literate persons way of describing a laptop....
Not everyone is an expert on Desktops/Laptops _ClubMan_, maybe that's why _runner_ is asking the question in the first place?


----------



## BlueSpud (23 Feb 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> Not everyone is an expert on Desktops/Laptops _ClubMan_, maybe that's why _runner_ is asking the question in the first place?



fight, fight, fight........


Runner, if you go for the cheapest, lowest spec one you will spend half your life waiting for the bleeding thing to boot up.  Talk to a couple of people who have latops with 512mb and 1gb memory and differeing processors.  see how long a low-spec one takes to boot.


----------



## Sn@kebite (23 Feb 2007)

BlueSpud said:


> fight, fight, fight........



I definitely *DID NOT* mean it like that!!!


----------



## zag (23 Feb 2007)

PC notebook is in fact a valid phrase.

What does PC stand for in this context ?  Personal computer.

What does PC notebook mean ? A personal computer that is in notebook form.

Makes perfect sense to me.

Runner - in laptop terms small is quite often more expensive, so you will find it hard to get one that is small *and* cheap.  I can't recommend anything usefull unfortunately since my regular computer buying days (as in supplying an office) are long gone.

z


----------



## MugsGame (23 Feb 2007)

I agree with zag re: terminology. It's quite clear what the OP was asking. If someone posted here asking for a small notebook (instead of small PC), I know I'd be tempted to suggest some .

As to the question, as zag says, a new small machine will cost. If size is important, a second-hand Flybook or Sony Picturebook could be just what you are looking for. You could try eBay, but might have more luck with a specalist dealer offering new and refurbished machines, such as [broken link removed].


----------



## ClubMan (24 Feb 2007)

Maybe the original poster can clarify precisely what *they *meant rather than others attempting to read their mind?


----------



## runner (25 Feb 2007)

What do you mean _"PC notebook"_? Seems like an oxymoron to me. Perhaps you mean a non _Mac _notebook running _Windows _or someting?

CLUBMAN what does someting mean, please clarify?

Im not a sensitive person Clubman but you do get pedantic at times.
Thanks for all other constructive replies.
R


----------



## MugsGame (25 Feb 2007)

runner, please look at the posting guidelines about personal attacks on other posters and consider whether you want to edit your post.

I found your original post perfectly clear, in that you want a small PC compatible portable computer (and not a PDA, handheld PC, or a Mac.).

You might also look at the new UMPC machines from various manufacturers.


----------



## bobk (26 Feb 2007)

try the dell outlet store for value:

www.dell.ie/outlet


----------



## ClubMan (26 Feb 2007)

Or the [broken link removed] if you qualify for buy through it


----------



## Welfarite (26 Feb 2007)

dunnes have a laptop for 700


----------



## runner (26 Feb 2007)

Thanks, will check the Dunne's one.
The highest priority is least weight, while performance is down the priority list as its just for use as a basic data collection device with email.
R


----------



## KalEl (26 Feb 2007)

runner said:


> Thanks, will check the Dunne's one.
> The highest priority is least weight, while performance is down the priority list as its just for use as a basic data collection device with email.
> R


 
I bought my Dad a Sony one for Christmas...899 in Peats.
Ended up using it myself last week and found it great. Not sure if 899 or even 700 are what you had in mind?


----------



## rgfuller (26 Feb 2007)

I would suggest lenovo (ibm-thinkpad), something from the X series, though they are not cheap.
E.G. 
They are smaller than A4 and weight starts at 1.22kg (suggested prices these are ex-vat too).


----------



## runner (26 Feb 2007)

KalEl, what model Sony was that? And for price, dont want to spend more than 1K if can get away with it. Rgfuller, will check out lenovo thanks.
R


----------



## aircobra19 (26 Feb 2007)

Using Notebook is older common use term. The term laptop has in recent become more popular. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laptop. But notebook was more common in the 80 & 90's IMO. 

PC is generally taken to mean IBM compatible PC. As that was convenient and more meaningful term to group all compatible computers. This would exclude Mac's, Amiga's. which weren't compatible. However Apple/IBM/Motorola came up with PowerPC and started using that, and then now we have Apple using IBM compatible hardware. So these days the term has been blurred. It is used quite a lot in Apples marketing I suspect deliberately to put an Apple computer right up there in people consciousness as a valid alternative to a PC (IBM compatible). Which is a different argument, but in many ways any computer which is used for personal computing, even a PDA is a PC. 

Perhaps someone with limited IT exposure wouldn't be familar with all this though. 

Light and small and inexpensive are unlikely combinations. Usually light and small computers are very expensive. You are probably best looking at a compromise. Which is a 14" laptop of low spec. One option I'd suggest looking at is the Dell 640m, and see if you can pick up a deal on one on the Dell Outlet. I've got them before for €600. For the price they have great battery life. If you get one with a 9 cell battery they can have 7-8hrs battery life. Battery life being important for a travelling salesperson. Note that a DualCore or Core 2 Duo has bettery life than a Celeron, and the smaller the screen, and the slower speed of the laptop the better battery life usually.


----------



## aircobra19 (26 Feb 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> Using Notebook is older common use term. The term laptop has in recent become more popular. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laptop. But notebook was more common in the 80 & 90's IMO.
> 
> PC is generally taken to mean IBM compatible PC. As that was convenient and more meaningful term to group all compatible computers. This would exclude Mac's, Amiga's. which weren't compatible. However Apple/IBM/Motorola came up with PowerPC and started using that, and then now we have Apple using IBM compatible hardware. So these days the term has been blurred. It is used quite a lot in Apples marketing I suspect deliberately to put an Apple computer right up there in people consciousness as a valid alternative to a PC (IBM compatible). Which is a different argument, but in many ways any computer which is used for personal computing, even a PDA is a PC.
> 
> ...



Laptopsdirect.ie seem to have decent prices. I have not used them myself though.


----------



## runner (26 Feb 2007)

Thanks Aircobra. I think ive been around too long, need to update my terminology - but anyway we have moved on from definitions and back to OP!
I think ure right that will have to settle for something like the DELL as lighter models cost a lot more.


----------



## aircobra19 (26 Feb 2007)

Consider the support options if the laptop breaks or is stolen. How fast will you need to replace it? 

Might be faster and easier to buy a 2nd cheap laptop if that happens. Support some times takes too long to get a repair back. Also make sure its insured etc. And that your data is secure if its sensitive.


----------



## emul (26 Feb 2007)

Last week in PC World I purchased the following notebook (after much research)

Toshiba Satellite U200-115
Intel Core 2 Duo T5500 1.66Ghz
1GB RAM
80 GB HDD
12" WXGA Trubrite screen
DVD super multi-drive
56k modem / lan (10/100) Wireless A/G 
Fingerprint lock
Windows XP Pro


For EUR899, weighs in at 2.3kg. For someone who travels alot the high specification with an excellent screen - twas a bargin IMO. You can upgrade to Vista if you wish. 

After a week - I would highly recommend, suggest you ring local PC-World and see if they've stock.

Eoin


----------



## aircobra19 (26 Feb 2007)

Thats an unreal price. Literally. 



Perhaps it was a pricing mistake?


----------



## emul (26 Feb 2007)

I know. A Core 2 DUO, with 12" screen - crazy price - no other shop or site could touch it.
The explanation given was they were clearing stock of non-vista notebooks....mistake or not .... I ain't running back to find out. BTW I purchased at PC World Mahon Point.

Eoin


----------



## KalEl (26 Feb 2007)

runner said:


> KalEl, what model Sony was that? And for price, dont want to spend more than 1K if can get away with it. Rgfuller, will check out lenovo thanks.
> R


 
Sorry for the late reply Runner...think it was a VGN N11/W.
He swears by it and as I said I used it last week and found it great.
And on a totally shallow note, Sony laptops are kinda cool!


----------



## runner (26 Feb 2007)

Good point Emul. Had not considered that there might be some offloading of non Vista products.Great price for quality like Tosh. Thanks again Kalel - nothing wrong with cool looking pc!


----------



## aircobra19 (26 Feb 2007)

emul said:


> I...non-vista notebooks...



What exactly is a non vista notebook?


----------



## Sn@kebite (26 Feb 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> What exactly is a non vista notebook?



A note book without the newer vista version of windows. (Vista is basically a new layout, GUI if you like of the windows, more advanced search engine, supposed to look better and fancy. personally i think they should work on their engines and screw the childish fanciness)
http://searchwinit.techtarget.com/sDefinition/0,290660,sid1_gci1140209,00.html

(...expecting some ppl to disagree...)


----------



## aircobra19 (26 Feb 2007)

Sorry. I know what Vista is, I just wondered at the logic that a laptop is obsolete and worth €300-400 less because it has a different software package that costs about €90 to buy. The hardware is the same. Basically I don't buy it.


----------



## KalEl (26 Feb 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> Sorry. I know what Vista is, I just wondered at the logic that a laptop is obsolete and worth €300-400 less because it has a different software package that costs about €90 to buy. The hardware is the same. Basically I don't buy it.


 
Some computers are not Vista compatible...but calling them obsolete is misinformation. Windows XP is and will remain perfectly adequate for the vast majority of people.
Vista isn't €90 either...closer to the €200-300 mark as far as I know.


----------



## aircobra19 (26 Feb 2007)

[broken link removed]

Exactly what is non Vista compatible computer? I'll you what it is. In theory its a machine below the minimum specs.

Minimum specs for Vista Capable machines are:

    * 800 MHz Intel-compatible processor
    * 512MB of RAM
    * DirectX 9.0-Capable Graphics Processor
    * 20GB HD

You could run this off a 4yr old computer. I don't believe a new machine can't run it. In fact I'm sure in reality a machine below the minimum spec will run it. I'm not saying it will run fast. But a new machine should have no problems.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Feb 2007)

Minimum specs don't mean an awful lot - they might run the software in question but nothing else. When the software in question is the operating system then you're snookered!


----------



## KalEl (27 Feb 2007)

This is quite a useful thread regarding Vista...


http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=47718&highlight=vista


----------



## aircobra19 (27 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Minimum specs don't mean an awful lot - they might run the software in question but nothing else. When the software in question is the operating system then you're snookered!



Most people don't know know how to use their OS and have many wasteful processes, services, applications and features turned on by default. Someone who knows what they are about can configure a machine much better and so it will run on much lower hardware. 

Anyways that off the topic. the point is that a spec of Toshiba Satellite U200-115 Is not obsolete or not Vista compatible. That just techno babble. The only thing that makes any logic is that a machine with Vista Licence is easier to sell. But even talking that into consideration as PC World is one of thee most expensive shops around I find it hard to believe you can get a machine there €300-400 cheaper than you can from the web. 

Then again I'm a cynic.


----------



## emul (27 Feb 2007)

The Toshiba U200-115 is Vista capable and you can get a "free" upgrade for about EUR50. Would suggest anyone looking for a good spec notebook check out their local PC World....the cynics can stay at home BTW I am not associated with PCW other than a happy customer...who got a bargain.


----------



## aircobra19 (27 Feb 2007)

I'm just jealous really. Its a good price. Toshiba do a free replacement or refund if the laptop fails in the 1st yr, on some models. Dunno if this one is part of that offer.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Feb 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> Most people don't know know how to use their OS and have many wasteful processes, services, applications and features turned on by default. Someone who knows what they are about can configure a machine much better and so it will run on much lower hardware.


Indeed...


----------



## aircobra19 (27 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Indeed...



MS seems to have a page on everything don't they.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Feb 2007)

That's not a _Microsoft _site.


----------



## aircobra19 (27 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> That's not a _Microsoft _site.


----------

